# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Vietnam

## Asia

Thanks for the 2 Ladies who gave information regarding the status of WCYA.  It's good that we are provided with useful resources..site of TravelIPod. We even went through calling POEA and DOLE unfortunately they have no idea about it.  I know how desperate we are to work abroad looking for a higher pay, but not to be fooled around with scammer/ oppotunists.  BEWARE of hungry wolves covering themselves with sheep skin!!!! I hope no one is fooled to pay for the $220.00.  Please be careful!!!

May God light our paths and guide us not to stumble in the dark.

There are still a lot of good companies looking for hardworking and honest people.  I have seen one in Malaysia. Just check it out.

Good luck!

----------


## kingboom

A country in Southeast Asia.  Vietnam, sometimes spelled Viet Nam , officially the Socialist Republic of Vietnam  is the easternmost country on the Indochina Peninsula in Southeast Asia. It is bordered by People's Republic of China (PRC) to the north, Laos to the northwest, Cambodia to the southwest, and the South China Sea, referred to as East Sea  to the east. With a population of over 89 million, Vietnam is the 13th most populous country in the world.Vietnamese cuisine is a style of cooking derived from Vietnam with fish sauce, soy sauce, rice, fresh herbs, fruits and vegetables all commonly used. Vietnamese recipes utilize a diverse range of herbs, including lemongrass, mint, Vietnamese mint, long coriander and Thai basil leaves.

----------


## anmolmark

Vietnam, sometimes spelled Viet Nam  officially the Socialist Republic of Vietnam (Vietnamese: Cộng hòa xã hội chủ nghĩa Việt Nam, About this sound listen (help·info)), is the easternmost country on the Indochina Peninsula in Southeast Asia. It is bordered by People's Republic of China (PRC) to the north, Laos to the northwest, Cambodia to the southwest, and the South China Sea, referred to as East Sea (Vietnamese: Biển Đông), to the east. With a population of over 89 million, Vietnam is the 13th most populous country in the world.

----------


## scottking

I have visited vietnam with my family and it is very clean as well as less pollution place in the world. Vietnam is also my favourite place and it is nice place for tourist.

----------


## johnymac001

History

Vietnam's history is one of war, colonisation and rebellion. Occupied by China no fewer than four times, the Vietnamese managed to fight off the invaders just as often. Even during the periods in history when Vietnam was independent, it was mostly a tributary state to China until the French colonisation. Vietnam's last emperors were the Nguyễn Dynasty, who ruled from their capital at Hue from 1802 to 1945, although France exploited the succession crisis after the fall of Tự Đức to de facto colonise Vietnam after 1884. Both the Chinese occupation and French colonisation have left a lasting impact on Vietnamese culture, with Confucianism forming the basis of Vietnamese social etiquette, and the French leaving a lasting imprint on Vietnamese cuisine.

----------


## donaldkevin

It is bordered by People's Republic of China (PRC) to the north, Laos to the northwest, Cambodia to the southwest, and the South China Sea, referred to as East Sea to the east. With a population of over 89 million, Vietnam is the 13th most populous country in the world.Vietnamese cuisine is a style of cooking derived from Vietnam with fish sauce, soy sauce, rice, fresh herbs, fruits and vegetables all commonly used. Vietnamese recipes utilize a diverse range of herbs, including lemongrass, mint, Vietnamese mint, long coriander and Thai basil leaves.

----------


## susanus

Viet Nam State in Southeast Asia. It is a country long skinny is bordered by China to the North. There are many tourist attraction in China such as Halong Bay is much greater, and Hanoi, Hai Phong, Ho Chi Minh City, act..

----------


## hotelssmilford

Viet Nam is most wonderful destination and it is very safe travelling country and i think more travellers looking to choose Vietnam as a  great holiday destination for E-travel took that opportunity to be host our passengers the best possible show.

----------


## blynksystems

It is a pride of the South Asia,   the kinds  eatables and dishes over  Vietnam is delicious. For shopping of accessories, and sea food it is wonderful place to get abundant varieties.

----------


## alinawatson38

Vietnam is a country of Indochina Peninsula in Southeast Asia. and name of Capital city of the country is Hanoi. It is the world's 13th-most-populous country. And it has many beautiful beaches as Mui Ne, Phu Quoc.

----------


## alinawatson38

My according Vietnamese became independent form imperial china in 938. vietnam has 87.8 million inhabitants as of 2011.And Vietnam is a nation going places. Fast. Its people are energetic, direct, sharp in commerce and resilient by nature. vietnam is a beautiful country.  It has many attraction places.

----------


## sophiewilson

Thank you for making people aware of the truth. You always have to be cautious and not trust anyone with your money blindly. Good luck all  :Smile:

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Vietnam is one of the best Asian country. There are so many visiting places in Vietnam so, lots of people are coming here to visit these places.  Sai Gon, Mekong Delta, Phu Quoc,  Mui Ne, Phan Thiet, Nha Trang, Hoi An, Ha Noi, Ha long and  Sapa are best very popular places in Vietnam. These all places are rich of natural beauty.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Vietnam is a Southeast Asian country on the South China Sea known for its beaches, rivers, Buddhist pagodas and bustling cities. Hanoi, the capital, pays homage to the nations iconic Communist-era leader, Ho Chi Minh, via a huge marble mausoleum. Ho Chi Minh City (formerly Saigon) has French colonial landmarks, plus Vietnamese War history museums and the Củ Chi tunnels, used by Viet Cong soldiers.

----------


## davidsmith36

Vietnam is a Asian nation on the South China Sea known for its shorelines, waterways, Buddhist pagodas and clamoring urban communities. Hanoi, the capital, pays reverence to the country's famous Communist-time pioneer, Ho Chi Minh, through an immense marble tomb. Ho Chi Minh City  has French pilgrim points of interest, in addition to Vietnamese War history historical centers and the Củ Chi burrows, utilized by Viet Cong fighters.

----------


## Kiwi123

When theres a country as beautiful as Vietnam, it would be a crime not to visit. The natural beauty is breathtaking, the cuisine is mouth-watering and the history found in every town is both compelling and humbling.

----------

